# FS: Plant Package: Blyxa Japonica, R. Macandra, Alternathera Reineckii



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

*$10 Plant package trimmings from my show tank:*

Blyxa Japonica - 10+ rhizomes 
R. Macandra - 10 long stems
Alternathera Reineckii - 10 stems


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

amazing looking plants as usual


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That japonica is ridiculous. Never seen it get that big.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Leo. 

Thanks Reckon, you should come over one of these days. Will have a planted chit-chat :bigsmile:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Pending pickup. Thanks for looking.


----------



## nitro888 (Dec 30, 2012)

WOW! Nice Japonica!!!


----------



## BILLMORRIS (Apr 5, 2012)

Sent a PM. Thanks


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Really amazing!
Hope I could meet another package soon.
Just trying to start a planted tank. Have put in Ada normal substrate and water in a 33g tank.
Do I need to do carpeting plants first?
Please give let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## J860730 (Apr 23, 2013)

PM sent 
thank you


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

[email protected]@ said:


> Really amazing!
> Hope I could meet another package soon.
> Just trying to start a planted tank. Have put in Ada normal substrate and water in a 33g tank.
> Do I need to do carpeting plants first?
> ...


If you are doing an immersed approach, you need to put all the plants that can be grown immersed. It is much easier to start and grow carpet plants immersed than submerged. Midground and background plants can be planted later once the carpet plants had already settled. But if you are doing submerged, it doesn't matter IMHO.



J860730 said:


> PM sent
> thank you


Tim, I sent you back a pm.

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Sold. Thank you.


----------

